# What's the best place to move toI



## Affa111 (Jun 10, 2015)

I would like to move to the Middle East? I would like to come on a visit visa with my husband and look for jobs?

I am a Canadian citizen now living in Sri Lanka with my husband. I am Accounts Payable Administrator and my husband is a cook.

What is the best place to do so Qatar, Abu Dhabi or Dubai?


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Honestly - none.

Administrators and also cooks are careers generally done by people from nationalities such as Fillipinos etc who are willing to work for a fraction of the average western wage. Unlike the west, you can specify here in job adverts if you want someone male or female, which nationality, a specific age range etc etc.

If you have a degree then you might be able to get a well paid job as a PA, similarly if your husband has good chef qualifications he might be able to pick something up.

have a look at the jobs section in Dubizzle so you can get an idea what the average wage is for each of these positions.

Sorry I can't be more encouraging!


----------

